# Which coil building kit to get?



## Lawrence A (17/10/17)

Hi everyone.

I want to start building my own coils and would like to get your opinion on which coil building kit to get.

I'm the kind of person who prefers to by once and buy right, so.... assuming money were no object (it is), which kit do you deem 'the best'. Something quality that will get the job done, right, and will not break any time soon.

And for the record, the intent of this thread is not to 'bash' any kit in particular.... I just want your opinion on what to buy.

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/17)

None of the KITS work for me... Coil Master Ceramic sticks are a must along with a pair of ceramic tweezers, a decent wire cutter, bent tweezers and a good set of small screwdrivers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## RichJB (17/10/17)

What tools do you have already? I'm loath to buy a kit that gives me two or three small screwdrivers when I already have three sets of jeweler's screwdrivers. I also didn't need the 510 tab as I build on my mods. I think that only mech users need a 510 tab.

The only part of the coil-building kit I didn't have already was the jig with the different-sized inserts to change the ID of the coil. You don't even need that, you can wrap around a small screwdriver. But I prefer being able to determine the exact ID of my coils. Even the cheapie ones are fine, it's not a part that is subjected to stress or likely to break.

One advantage of a kit is that everything comes in a case. That is fine but I bought a R30 plastic gadget box from a home plastics store and everything fits nicely in that. The quality of the tools in kits is certainly not better than the same tools bought standalone so I would be inclined to buy only what I don't have.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I want to start building my own coils and would like to get your opinion on which coil building kit to get.
> 
> ...


I think any of the kits actually suffice. As long as you have a pair of side-cutters, tweezers (ceramic and elbow), some screwdrivers and a sharp pair of scissors!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/coil-master-diy-kit-v3

There will always be stuff in these kits you don't use, or need to replace. In my experience you'll want to get a decent pair of scissors added to a kit like this, I've never enjoyed those folding scissors. Fabric shops tend to sell little ones that are FO sharp!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/17)

And the most important tool... a decent pair of scissors... Tweezerman from Dischem or Clicks... no cheap but best ever!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/10/17)

@Lawrence A when you say build your own coils do you mean simple coils or you mean fancy coils like claptons and aliens etc?

If normal coils is whay you after @Rob Fisher has already answered your question. 

If you wanna build fancy coils your best bet is a dedleus .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (17/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Coil Master Ceramic sticks are a must
> View attachment 110633


Thanks @Rob Fisher - I have a few items but don't have ceramic sticks or ceramic tweezers... will look for some.



RichJB said:


> What tools do you have already? I'm loath to buy a kit that gives me two or three small screwdrivers when I already have three sets of jeweler's screwdrivers. I also didn't need the 510 tab as I build on my mods. I think that only mech users need a 510 tab.
> 
> The only part of the coil-building kit I didn't have already was the jig with the different-sized inserts to change the ID of the coil. You don't even need that, you can wrap around a small screwdriver. But I prefer being able to determine the exact ID of my coils. Even the cheapie ones are fine, it's not a part that is subjected to stress or likely to break.
> 
> One advantage of a kit is that everything comes in a case. That is fine but I bought a R30 plastic gadget box from a home plastics store and everything fits nicely in that. The quality of the tools in kits is certainly not better than the same tools bought standalone so I would be inclined to buy only what I don't have.


Thanks @RichJB . I have this little kit https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...copy-of-new-tool-essentials-kit-by-vandy-vape so it seems it is just to get some ceramic tweezers, the ceramic sticks (or use the elcheapo method of a small screwdriver) and then possibly the Daedalus mentioned below. 



Clouds4Days said:


> @Lawrence A when you say build your own coils do you mean simple coils or you mean fancy coils like claptons and aliens etc?
> 
> If normal coils is whay you after @Rob Fisher has already answered your question.
> 
> If you wanna build fancy coils your best bet is a dedleus .


Thanks for your feedback @Clouds4Days. I guess initially it will be simple coils, but I would like to be in a position to build more fancy coils at some point, should the need arise. I will look into the Daedalus - thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (17/10/17)

I use the Coilmaster Mini DIY Kit together with a bent tweezer and another descent wire cutter.



https://vapehyper.co.za/products/coilmaster-mini-kit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (17/10/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I want to start building my own coils and would like to get your opinion on which coil building kit to get.
> 
> ...


Coil Master v3 kit is pretty good and comes with a 521 tab

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (26/12/17)

I found this thread helpful. I’m thinking of trying my hand at building coils with a RDA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/12/17)

I agree with @RichJB 's suggestion. If you have a "man Drawer", like 98% of the male population, you will already have almost all the tools you need. When I started I found everything in the man drawer, apart from a pair of tweezers which I liberated from the wife. Good luck. Coil building is rewarding even if it is frustrating at the beginning.

Picture of a slightly understocked man drawer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

Carnival said:


> I found this thread helpful. I’m thinking of trying my hand at building coils with a RDA



Its a lot easier than what most people think initially @Carnival 

Just get some 26g Kanthal wire and a 2.5mm or 3mm screwdriver
Wind the wire around there 7 times
And voila - there's your coil

If you get a RDA thats easy to build on, its a piece of cake to install the coils 
And you will be vaping in no time

The nice thing about building your own coils is you can adjust all the variables to alter the vape. And you can rewick very easily and quickly. And it costs a lot less than buying commercial coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M5000 (27/12/17)

There is a Vandy Vapes kit that is really cheap and has the basics in a compact case. You will need to get ceramic tweezers since it isn't included. Scissors are decent but will need to be upgraded at some point as with all kits. I don't like the tab that comes with the Coil Master kit so I wouldn't count that as a pro, for the price diff you can probably get a much better tab anyway.. if you find one on sale there is nothing to lose, can always be used for backup/travel..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (27/12/17)

Silver said:


> Its a lot easier than what most people think initially @Carnival
> 
> Just get some 26g Kanthal wire and a 2.5mm or 3mm screwdriver
> Wind the wire around there 7 times
> ...



@Silver thanks! I watched a YouTube video of a guy making dual coils on a RDA, it really did look pretty easy to do! Although I’ll stick to a single coil build for now. I’m super excited, new adventure for me!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

Carnival said:


> @Silver thanks! I watched a YouTube video of a guy making dual coils on a RDA, it really did look pretty easy to do! Although I’ll stick to a single coil build for now. I’m super excited, new adventure for me!



Indeed it is a whole new adventure @Carnival 
Dual coils are sometimes a bit trickier than singles because you need to make each coil as identical as possible so they heat up evenly. And in some devices, installing dual coils and getting their positioning right can be a bit more tough. For me at least

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/12/17)

This is a great kit for single low resistance coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Spyro (27/12/17)

I've got a typical coil master kit. I use 2-3 pieces of it. I wish I hadn't wasted the R700 and just bought the pieces that I needed. It's clear as day that they tried to make the kit as cheaply as possible. My 2c.


----------



## Raindance (27/12/17)

Fold up scissors, which all these kits seem to have are a waste of time. Tweezers, what for? What you need are coil winding mandrills ranging between 2 and 4 mm, and something to cut wire with. Screwdrivers and Allen keys depending on what your RTA/RDA/RDTA requires and a pair of proper fine nose scissors. The rest is just decoration.

Just one thing, I have a UD mandrel set and find the shafts a bit too short to make properly spaced coils. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Spyro (28/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the most important tool... a decent pair of scissors... Tweezerman from Dischem or Clicks... no cheap but best ever!
> View attachment 110637



Can attest to tweezer man. Phenomenal quality but jurrrre that price tag. Got myself a set of nail clippers for cutting. R249 later.cut through over 100 coil legs and still looking fraysh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

